# بناتنا على مثال أعمدة في الكنيسة_ ربِّي ابنة مقدسة وسط عالم غير مقدَّس(1)



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2010)

*





بناتنا على مثال أعمدة في الكنيسة
ربِّي ابنة مقدسة وسط عالم غير مقدَّس

للأُمهات وخادمات فصول الفتيات واجتماعات الشابات


+ "لتكن بناتنا جميلات مزيَّنات على مثال أعمدة الهيكل." (مز 143: 12و13 - الترجمة السبعينية)

+ "ولا تكن زينتكن خارجية من ضفر الشعر، والتحلِّي بالذهب، ولبس الثياب؛ بل بما في باطن القلب، من زينة نفس وديعة مطمئنة لا تفسد، وثمنها عند الله عظيم." (1بط 3: 3و4 - الترجمة الجديدة)

إن الوسط الذي تواجهه ابنتكِ هو وسط مُناقِض للقيم الروحية الإلهية. وكم من البنات يتغذَّيْن على هذا الوسط بمنتهى البساطة والسذاجة، فيفقدن فضائلهن على المدى القريب والبعيد. ولكنكِ كأُم (أو كخادمة الفتيات والشابات في الكنيسة) يمكنكِ أن تساعدي ابنتكِ لتُقاوِم الوسط بما يحمله من ثقافة الأنانية والخطية والعشوائية في الحياة، لكي تحيا الحياة المقدسة التي يشاء الله لها أن تعيشها، فتكون ابنتكِ عموداً في الكنيسة وشجرة مثمرة لله وللأسرة والمجتمع كله، يفرح بها الجميع، ويُمجِّدون الله بسببها.
وهذه بعض الإرشادات التي بها يمكن أن تربِّي ابنتكِ وتنشئيها لتكون قديسة وسط عالم غير مُقدَّس:

1. معركة التربية تستدعي منكِ اليقظة والتأهُّب:

إن التربية الروحية هي معركة وليست نزهة. فأولاً لا تستسلمي للواقع، وتتركي ابنتكِ تتغذَّى على الثقافة الخاطئة المدمِّرة السائدة وسط عامة الناس والمسيطرة على حياتهم وأفكارهم. اعزمي على أن تستثمري أكثر جهد ووقت ممكنَيْن لتُدرِّبي ابنتكِ على مقاومة هذه الحياة الخاطئة، وذلك أولاً بتقديم الحقائق الإلهية التي أعلنها لنا الله في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح.

2. استثمري ما وضعه الله فيكِ من طاقة الأمومة:

اعرفي ما فيكِ من طاقة قوية كأُم يمكنكِ بها أن تؤثـِّري في ابنتكِ. قدِّمي لها أولاً نمط حياة الإيمان العامل بالمحبة، وناقشي معها بانتظام أساسيات الحياة المقدسة كما وردت في الكتاب المقدس وحياة القديسة العذراء مريم وسِيَر القديسات والشهيدات (نفترض طبعاً أنكِ قارئة ودارسة للكتاب المقدس ومتشبعة بحياة النعمة التي كانت في نساء الكتاب المقدس وقديسات الكنيسة). وتشبَّهي بأُم القديس تيموثاوس وجدَّته كما ذكر وذكَّر القديس بولس تلميذه تيموثاوس فضائلهما: "إذ أتذكَّر الإيمان العديم الرياء ... الذي سكن أولاً في جدَّتك لوئيس وأُمك أفنيكي." (2تي 1: 5)

3. ربِّي ابنتكِ على حياة الشركة داخل البيت أولاً:

من العيوب المدمِّرة في مجتمعنا عموماً شيوع الروح الفردية والأنانية. فالأُم تريد أن تُعطي ابنتها كل ما تطلبه مهما كانت ظروف الأهل الاقتصادية، ومهما كان ما تطلبه الابنة غير ضروري ولا غير موافق لتربيتها. وقد تحتج الأُم بأن ذلك يُعبِّر عن محبتها لابنتها إذا لبَّت كل طلباتها خوفاً من شماتة أو استهزاء زميلاتها أو جيرانها إلى آخر هذه الأسباب التي لا علاقة لها بحياة التقوى وعيشة الكفاف وسيرة القداسة التي يجب أن نربِّي أولادنا وبناتنا عليها. هذه روح فردية أنانية تطلب ما لنفسها، وحتى الأُم قد تفتخر بابنتها أمام الآخرين فيما تلبسه أو تقتنيه أو تتزيَّن به.

لابد أن تربِّي ابنتكِ على حياة الشركة حتى تحس معكِ بظروف الأسرة الاقتصادية. ولكن حتى إن كانت الظروف مواتية ومُيسَّرة، فحذار من الإغداق وتلبية كل طلبات الابنة إن كانت غير لازمة، أو إذا كان فيها ضرر محتمل لحياتها وسلامة تربيتها. وليكن ذلك بتفاهم واقتناع متبادَل بينك وبين ابنتكِ، وليس قسراً وفرضاً. إن تربية ابنتكِ على حياة الشركة ستثمر في حياتها هي أيضاً بعد أن تصير زوجةً وأُماً.

4. التحقُّق من التأثيرات الخارجية:

تحقَّقي من التأثيرات الخارجية على ابنتكِ. اعرفي صديقات وأصدقاء ابنتكِ: مَن هم، وأية قِيَم ومبادئ وأنماط حياة يعتنقونها. ساعدي ابنتك على التخلُّص من التأثيرات السلبية التي تتعرَّض لها، ثم على بناء مجموعة من خيرة الصديقات والأصدقاء. واعلمي أن الصداقات غير المتوافقة مع حياة الكفاف والعفاف والقداسة كفيلة - بعد حين - أن تُحوِّل حياتكِ وحياة ابنتكِ إلى جحيم ربما لن يمكنكِ النجاة منه.

وفي مجال المؤثـِّرات الخارجية: ذلك الصديق العدو الذي يقبع داخل البيت - أعني التليفزيون ومثيله الكمبيوتر - فاجعلي لهذين الجهازين حدوداً لأنواع المشاهدات من برامج وأفلام وعروض وموسيقى تسمحين لها بمشاهدتها. ونفس الأمر يسري على المجلات والكتب ومواقع الإنترنت التي تقع في متناول ابنتكِ. وتناقشي مع ابنتكِ فيما تشاهده وتقرأه من وسائل الإعلام والمعلومات المختلفة، سواء من جهة محتوياتها أو المبادئ التي تُروِّج لها، وتكلَّمي معها بمحبة وتفاهُم عن مدى توافقها مع أساسيات وأخلاقيات إيمانها وسلوكها وحياتها المسيحية. اجعلي ابنتكِ صريحة معكِ دون أن تخشى مصارحتكِ بكل هذا دون خوف منكِ.

5. الشجاعة في مواجهة الانجراف والانسياق:

ساعدي ابنتكِ على أن تكون شُجاعة في مواجهة الانجراف والانسياق وراء التطبُّع مع أخلاقيات الوسط الذي تعيش فيه دون تروٍّ، بل بانتقاءٍ واختيارٍ مبنيَّيْن على الإيمان والحياة المسيحيَّيْن. علِّمي ابنتكِ كيف تكون في العالم، ولكن دون أن تكون من العالم، كما أوصى المسيح تلاميذه (يو 15: 19). علِّميها كيف تتغيَّر دائماً بتجديد ذهنها لتعرف أكثر فأكثر ما هي مشيئة الله الصالحة (رو 12: 2). علِّميها واشرحي لها لماذا وضع الله الأساسيات الأخلاقية للتمييز بين الخير والشر حتى تُميِّز أفكار العالم الفاسدة التي تعتبر الخطية والرذائل مجرد أنماط للسلوك الفردي الحر والسائدة الآن في أوساط الشباب (وهو ما يُعبَّر عنه بالنظرة النسبية للسلوك relativism).

وهنا لابد من أن تكون حياتكِ أنتِ وسلوككِ أنتِ صورة دقيقة مُطابقة لكلمة الله ووصايا الإنجيل وفضائل القديسات والقديسين. وإذا حدث أن كان لكِ تصرُّف أو سلوك غير مُطابق لإيمانك، فلا تخجلي أو تتأخَّري في التراجُع عنه أمام ابنتكِ مع الاعتذار عنه باعتباره سلوكاً خاطئاً لا تريدين أن ابنتكِ تقتدي به. واطلبي من الله أن يُساعدك لتعيشي وتسلكي أنتِ أيضاً بحسب إنجيل المسيح: "فقط عيشوا كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح." (في 1: 27)

6. لتعلَم ابنتكِ قيمة نفسها وكفاءتها في المسيح:

علِّمي ابنتكِ كيف تُحدِّد القيمة الحقيقية لنفسها. اشرحي لها أن مقاييس العالم لتحديد قيمة النفس لا تصلح للمؤمن المسيحي. إن قيمة نفس ابنتكِ - وليتها تؤمن بذلك - هي مستمدة من النعمة الفائقة للطبيعة التي أغدقها المسيح على الإنسان بتجسُّده وأَخْذه طبيعتنا البشرية لنفسه، ثم بإنعامه على الإنسان بالتبنِّي لأبيه الصالح، وإلباسه الفضائل الإلهية، وباتخاذ المسيح للبشر إخوة له، وباقترانه بالنفس البشرية لتكون عروساً له. هذا المجد العظيم والنعمة الجزيلة نالها الإنسان عن فضلٍ من الله ونعمة مجانية منه.

فإذا عرفتْ ابنتكِ هذا، وأن الروح القدس الذي نالته وسكن فيها يوم معموديتها ومَسْحها بالمسحة المقدسة، وتتأجَّج ناره المقدسة في كل مرة تتناول فيها من جسد الرب ودمه الأقدسين؛ فإنها لا شكَّ سوف تحرص على هذه النعمة وتحفظها من أي دنس خارجي، وسوف تتحقَّق أن هذا الجمال الإلهي الذي أنعم به الله عليها هو مُخَبَّأ داخل نفسها ويُستعلَن جهاراً في حياتها وسلوكها ووجهها وحركاتها وسكناتها.

لذلك لابد أن تعرف أن جمالها وقيمتها الحقيقيَّيْن لا ينبعان من مظاهر خارجية مصطنعة يضعها الناس على أجسامهم (لأن الله ينظر إلى القلب الداخلي أكثر من المظهر الخارجي)، وقيمتها تنطق لا من خلال ما تفعله (لأن الله يهتم لا بما تعمله، بل بما هي عليه بسبب نعمته التي أعطاها للإنسان في المسيح)، ولا بما يقوله الناس عنها أو يفكِّرون فيه بشأنها (لأن ما يهمها ويهم الله هو ما يقوله الله ويراه ويُفكِّر فيه عنها، وما يشهد به ضميرها المسيحي). أخبري ابنتكِ، بأن مقاييس الله هي الصحيحة والصائبة دائماً: إن قيمتها تكمن في مقامها ومكانتها التي وضعها الله فيها بواسطة المسيح.

7. بدِّدي الخرافات الشائعة حول الجنس:

بدِّدي وادحضي الخرافات الشائعة عن الأمور الجنسية عن طريق تعريفها بالحقائق. واعلمي أنتِ، أنكِ يجب أن تكوني المصدر الرئيسي للمعرفة الجنسية لابنتكِ. واجتهدي أن تُزوِّديها بأصدق كمٍّ من المعلومات الدقيقة حول هذا الموضوع. بدِّدي من ذهنها الأكاذيب حول الاستهتار بأية علاقة غير شرعية قبل الزواج تحت أية دعاوى كاذبة بأن "الجميع يفعلونها"، أو "ما المانع من فعلها مع مَن أُحبه وسأتزوَّجه"، وغير ذلك مما بدأ يشيع في أوساط الشباب. وحتى إذا امتنعت الفضيحة بالوسائل الطبية، فلن يمتنع الضرر النفسي والأذى الجسدي، والذي قد يُبعد الشباب الطاهر عنها. اكشفي لها عن سموِّ حياة الطهارة والعفة وضرورتها لسلامة حياتها الزوجية والعائلية في المستقبل؛ وأن جسدها الساكن فيه روح الله ليس مُباحاً مُستباحاً، فهو وديعة من الله لها ولِمَن سيكون زوجها في المستقبل الذي قد يُحجم عن الاقتران بها بسبب أية إشاعات عن عدم طهارتها.

وعلِّمي ابنتكِ أن العفة والطهارة ليستا قاصرتَيْن على الفعل الجنسي؛ بل على كل الملامسات الجنسية الأخرى. اجعليها تُقدِّم نذراً شخصياً لله أن تحفظ عفتها لسرِّ الزيجة، وأن تكون صديقاتها وأصدقاؤها لهم نفس النذر. وعلِّميها أن الله وضع الغريزة في أجسادنا كشيء حسن وجميل من أجل حياة الشركة التي ستعيشها مع زوجها وأطفالهما. أما إذا أُسيء استعمال هذه الغريزة أو استُعملت في غير موضعها ووقتها، فسوف يكون لها نتائج جسدية وعاطفية وروحية مُدمِّرة على حياتها فيما بعد.**

عن مجلة مرقس
*​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااا

ومميز

شكرااااااااااااااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااا
> 
> ومميز
> 
> ...


أشكرك مشرفتنا المباركة كاندى لمروركم وتشجيعكم


----------



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2010)

*وعلِّمي ابنتكِ أن العفة والطهارة ليستا قاصرتَيْن على الفعل الجنسي؛ بل على كل الملامسات الجنسية الأخرى. اجعليها تُقدِّم نذراً شخصياً لله أن تحفظ عفتها لسرِّ الزيجة، وأن تكون صديقاتها وأصدقاؤها لهم نفس النذر. وعلِّميها أن الله وضع الغريزة في أجسادنا كشيء حسن وجميل من أجل حياة الشركة التي ستعيشها مع زوجها وأطفالهما. أما إذا أُسيء استعمال هذه الغريزة أو استُعملت في غير موضعها ووقتها، فسوف يكون لها نتائج جسدية وعاطفية وروحية مُدمِّرة على حياتها فيما بعد.​**

موضوع مهم وجميل جدااااا

شكرااااا


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​*


----------



## just member (27 مايو 2010)

*الله عليك عن جد
فيا اكيد متابع الجزء التانى 



ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *وعلِّمي ابنتكِ أن العفة والطهارة ليستا قاصرتَيْن على الفعل الجنسي؛ بل على كل الملامسات الجنسية الأخرى. اجعليها تُقدِّم نذراً شخصياً لله أن تحفظ عفتها لسرِّ الزيجة، وأن تكون صديقاتها وأصدقاؤها لهم نفس النذر. وعلِّميها أن الله وضع الغريزة في أجسادنا كشيء حسن وجميل من أجل حياة الشركة التي ستعيشها مع زوجها وأطفالهما. أما إذا أُسيء استعمال هذه الغريزة أو استُعملت في غير موضعها ووقتها، فسوف يكون لها نتائج جسدية وعاطفية وروحية مُدمِّرة على حياتها فيما بعد.​*
> *
> 
> موضوع مهم وجميل جدااااا
> ...


أشكرك أستاذى النهيسى  لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *الله عليك عن جد
> فيا اكيد متابع الجزء التانى
> 
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليك استاذى
أشكر حضرتك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2010)

*abotarbo


موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *abotarbo
> 
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا
> ...


ربنا يخليك مشرفنا المبارك
أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

